# Medical Costs on 457 Visa



## tin0737 (Oct 10, 2007)

Hello All,

I had some queries about Medical costs when you are on a 457 visa. Does the Medicare levy get deducted from your salary if you are on a 457? Do you get medical benefits or do you need to take out health insurance? Does the company pay for the health insurance? What costs are covered by the health insurance i.e. hospitalization, dental, pregnancy care, childbirth, etc.?
Any tips/info would be useful.

Thanks,
Kaus


----------



## Byo (Nov 28, 2007)

People from certain countries can go on Medicare. But on a 457 you are supposed to take out private health insurance. We have been here 3.5 years and I've had two kids and two emergency operations and never had to pay a thing. The Medicare Levy get taken out of your tax when you do your tax return. Its about 1% of your salary. You have to pay for insurance and depends how much you pay for what benefits you receive. Think you pay around $200.00 a month for a family.


----------

